# Invites 2008; think of it as inspiration



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

I know this is ridiculously early but I'm not really into my vampire theme this year and am already planning to go back to my witchy theme for next year. I have a lot of time on my hands so I started brainstorming for my invite. It's still early for some people and this might give them an idea for what to do with their invites.

Here's what I have so far;


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice idea very different


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is definitely a cool idea. That could be part of the photo album/scrapbook thing. Sweet idea!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree! Love it Genn!
Mind if I "borrow" the idea???


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm always looking for something cool and original. That definitely has both.
I think I might just borrow the idea also if you don't mind.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

Borrow away, that's why I posted it!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That is so awesome!!


----------

